# 5th Annual Boating For Buddies Poker Run pics



## silver99gt (Aug 4, 2011)

[*][*]Just seeing who all was planning on attending the event. August 13th. 10am. Gasconade River. I'm definitely going as i do every year. It is quite an event and would love to see some fellow board members there!


----------



## andrewt (Aug 4, 2011)

Never heard of it can ya give some more information. Where at and what not.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 4, 2011)

https://www.trouttandsons.com/Events.html


----------



## Seth (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll be there in ol blue. Ive not had my boat out in a while so I am ready for a day on the river. Some of them riffles should be fun to run as dry as it has been.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 4, 2011)

Where is everyone meeting for this? I'd like to know where the access is and where exactly it is going down, how far are we running, ect. How embarassing would it be to run out of gas in front of 100 jet boaters. I have never been out to just run the river without some sort of fishing so this would be pretty cool.


----------



## Wishful Thinking (Aug 4, 2011)

Should be a good time. Blew up the Yamaha trying to get it ready for the boat races last month. I'll be a passenger unfortunately.


----------



## andrewt (Aug 4, 2011)

Wishful Thinking said:


> Should be a good time. Blew up the Yamaha trying to get it ready for the boat races last month. I'll be a passenger unfortunately.



Races last month? did I miss something ?I dind't think they had them last year or this year either. Kinda bummed that I dind't know about this one I miss em. I know a little blue motor that would have really liked to show up some bigger HP.


----------



## Wishful Thinking (Aug 4, 2011)

Ya we've had races the last couple years on the Gasconade. Gotta know the right people to find out about them I suppose. Everything from jon boats to 632 big block 1500 hp Gator's. All outlaw style


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 5, 2011)

Wished i lived closer.. I picked up my 2008 Alweld 1856 JC from Troutt & Son's, would love to help them out and do a run.. hard to get any run's going up here. I may have to drive down next year.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 5, 2011)

I just talked to a guy at Troutt and he said they are expecting a huge turnout and my boat "better be fast or get the hell out of the way". I laughed and asked if 32 was fast enough and he choked on something.  I'm trying to get there for it. If I make it, I'll be puting in at Indian Ford Access just east of Vienna, MO. 2 hour drive from my door step. Sounds like a pretty good time for sure.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 5, 2011)

bulldog said:


> I just talked to a guy at Troutt and he said they are expecting a huge turnout and my boat "better be fast or get the hell out of the way". I laughed and asked if 32 was fast enough and he choked on something.  I'm trying to get there for it. If I make it, I'll be puting in at Indian Ford Access just east of Vienna, MO. 2 hour drive from my door step. Sounds like a pretty good time for sure.


Sounds like you talked to Chris lol. There usually is no racing or anything going on during this event, just a pleasure ride from gravel bar to gravel bar. Its like a river boat show. Some boats there will absolutely blow your mind with the paint jobs, etc. Of course theres always the few that show off and stuff but its all fun. Always meet a lot of new people. I'm putting in at belle-chute access and staying at the Scenic 63 motel and Rv campground in my camper thats just a few miles away. Gonna be a great time, hundreds of boats. last year i only seen 1 water patrol so that made the tension little to none when it came to letting loose and having a good time. If any of ya's see my boat be sure to come by and say hello ! I'll be running with a polished legend ss, a blue legend ss, and a red and checkered Gator tunnel hull. The first gravel bar i think is undecided as of now. I'm not sure. They were talking about calling the gravel bars right before the run because of the river conditions. If i find out i'll be sure to post it and where the rest of the gravel bars are. Mainly all you need to do is find the first gravel bar, which i will let ya's know, the rest are easy to spot on up the river with a few miles in between. and take your time. you got all day to get your poker hands. meet n greet!


----------



## Seth (Aug 7, 2011)

As long as you can run 35 miles of river on a tank of gas you should be good for the poker run. There will be small 16' 40hp boats up to the 100 mph gator tunnels hulls. It's a good time so hope several of you can make it.

I'll be putting in at Indian Ford or Hutcheson's around 10ish. I'll be in the boat in my signature and should have four or five people in the boat.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Seth (Aug 9, 2011)

Man I am excited for a day on the river. It has been too long! Hopefully it doesn't storm on us.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not going to make it fellas. I have a surpise b-day party at the Cards game that I forgot about. Have fun, be safe, and TAKE AS MANY PICS AS POSSIBLE. I want it to be very clear what a fun time I missed.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 9, 2011)

Got the Picture thing covered! I have some pics of last years somewhere on an old hard drive i'll see if i can dig up. And yes, lets pray the rain holds off. If it doesnt, i have a bimini top to keep me try enough lol. and a camper 3 miles from the boat launch. Either way, it'll be a blast!


----------



## Seth (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's the Boating for Buddies Facebook page. There's several albums on there from the previous Poker Runs.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Boating-for-Buddies-Inc/373455390795?sk=photos


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 9, 2011)

Seth said:


> Here's the Boating for Buddies Facebook page. There's several albums on there from the previous Poker Runs.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Boating-for-Buddies-Inc/373455390795?sk=photos



ahh. good find. forgot about this.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 9, 2011)

If you guys look at the pics from last years, there is a black with yellow/orange flame gator tunnel hull on there that is for sale with no motor set up for BBC. If someone was looking for something like that. If its still for sale in november....hmmmm.... 8)


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 14, 2011)

some pics from yesterday


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## silver99gt (Aug 14, 2011)

hahahahahaha


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 14, 2011)

gator tunnel hull running with us. 540ci BBC on juice. 89mph on motor touch over 100mph on bottle


----------



## Seth (Aug 15, 2011)

I suck at taking pictures. Always bring the camera but then don't end up using it. I seen your boat on the first stop at the end of the day, but wasn't sure who you were so I just walked on by and looked at the other boats. :mrgreen:

BTW, your boat looks awesome. You did one heck of a restoration job. =D>


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 15, 2011)

Seth said:


> I suck at taking pictures. Always bring the camera but then don't end up using it. I seen your boat on the first stop at the end of the day, but wasn't sure who you were so I just walked on by and looked at the other boats. :mrgreen:
> 
> BTW, your boat looks awesome. You did one heck of a restoration job. =D>


hey thanks a lot bud. i tried. lol. By the end of the day....im not sure what was going on lol


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 15, 2011)

more pics


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 15, 2011)

my favorite of the day


----------



## fender66 (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow...that's a lot of boats on the river at one time. Too much for me, but it looks like everyone had a great day.

Sigh...I must be getting old. #-o


----------

